

The Impatient Programmer - signa11
http://en.joy-toilet.com/rants/the-impatient-programmer/

======
ginko
> D) The people who are already “decent” at it probably won’t tell you The
> Secret to getting as good as they are or better.

This is not true from my experience.

------
rahulgr8888
Sometimes being that impatient programmer can become a lot more worse. Instead
of deciding to start learning by themselves, they can get impatient and decide
to pursue other avenues which then keeps of going and ultimately they end up
not knowing anything at all!

